# not looking good. A little guidance please?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i knew my winch was not working. today i decided to pull it and this is what i cam across.
the winch:

for some reason it will not move at all. i am going to take it apart and see whats going on with it. anyone have a good troubleshooting link for a RT25 warn winch? power to either terminal results in nothing. i tested the lines to make sure it was getting power and they are.

once i pulled it out i spotted this!


the case is cracked all the way around! no idea when this happened either.
so, where do I go from here? i do not remember having any issues with the diff. besides leaking gaskets for the axles. i replaced both sides early this summer.

sooo, now what? should i look into a new case?



*****EDIT*****
after a short time of research. it looks like i found what i need?
is it part # 
14057
CASE-COMP-GEAR,DIFF,LH
14057-1004

please correct me if i am wrong?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, new case or complete from someone parting one out. Bag the wench and get a new one.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

that winch looks like it has done some good time. i'm thinking its got water and mud inside and some corrosion, unless the motor is burned out? 
the diff... i dont think JB weld will fix that crack. hate to say it but ya might want to take it apart and see how everything looks inside. no doubt there is water/ mud in there. if everything looks good maybe all ya need is a new / used housing? or a complete used unit .


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks guys. i think the motor is burnt on the winch. im going to call warn and see if i can get some warranty work done first. if not, then i guess i am getting a new viper max winch.
as for the diff, i am going to start tearing it out this weekend. i have the manual for guidance if needed (probably an easier way to take it out, just gotta search some) and see how the inside looks. i hope its not full of rust. all i know is i am in a race for both parts now! winter is fast approaching and i need my plow! lol


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

If direct power and ground to the winch won't move it the armature inside is probably fried. You can take it apart and you'll probably smell the burnt windings. 

A Warn dealer will probably sell you a new armature, but I have no idea what that'll run you, plus you will need to tear it down then reassemble. 

If you decide to just go with a new winch hit me up about a viper winch, the service and support on them is great and they're available with a two year no questions asked warranty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

So here's where im at right now. I am about to start the other side in a second..so much tearing out!!
It turns out WARN will not warranty the winch because the motor is shot and falls under electrical. So i guess its time for a new winch!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

That's pretty lame... I know for a fact viper stands behind their winches. I had the same thing happen as you did, burned up the motor they sent me a brand new armature, I swapped it out and it's still kickin. 


The Whoolie Shop - ATV / UTV lighting & accessories - www.whoolie.com


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats good to know! Although the winch was bought new in 2009 (only a year warranty for electrical) so its had a lot of use.
Heres what i got done today. I did not feel like taking all the stuff off of the handlebars yet.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you will not need to take the stuff off the bars just pull it upward an tilted to the right or left for clearance needed


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

rmax said:


> you will not need to take the stuff off the bars just pull it upward an tilted to the right or left for clearance needed


Thanks for saving me a big headache! I should have it out today sometime. It doesnt look that bad. I dont see much rust inside although it was bone dry inside.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i am stuck at getting the cable for the diff lock off. any special tricks for this?
thats the only thing i have to do before i try and wiggle this thing out.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

http://youtu.be/v7j2thMNLis
what do you guys think? think its bad? it does not sound good when i spin it.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

not too sure what to think about your diff. but don't be afraid to take apart that winch. I've had the magnets fall of the case causing it to bind on the armature. just like you're talking about. a little bit of JB weld later in its good to go.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds bad ,need to get it all cleaned out ,put some frash oil on it an spin agian, but if you have any play in the pinion it needs to be replaced(bearing)from the looks of the rest of it it will need all new bearings any way ,the diff lock cable did you just loosen the bolt or remove it ,needs to come all the way out to remove


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

rmax said:


> sounds bad ,need to get it all cleaned out ,put some frash oil on it an spin agian, but if you have any play in the pinion it needs to be replaced(bearing)from the looks of the rest of it it will need all new bearings any way ,the diff lock cable did you just loosen the bolt or remove it ,needs to come all the way out to remove


yes, i loosened the adjuster up top (marked it prior) to release the diff cable on the diff itself. made my life a LOT easier.
so, i got it apart today:
video-2013-10-03-14-55-25.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Buy a used diff,and ask for some pictures of the quad it came out of and how many miles on it. Obviously a lower mile quad diff. Would be good.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

I was looking into that. A used diff is $500-600 correct? From what i see, i can rebuild this for around $300-350. Right now i am looking at which way i can save some money but also doing it right.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

after doing some homework, it turns out those "bearings" are something else.
they are balls for the cam plate.
dont ask me how, but i found all 6 needed..

my last issue is getting the pinion apart without the "special" tool and replacing the bearing for it. looking on websites i can not even order that bearing? its part number 601 in the screen shot correct??:thinking:
kind of lost on that one?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

If there was actually oil in that diff. you had,then yeah - it should be rebuild-able. But from the pics you showed us,there was mud and water in there only. And yes used diffs. go for 500 - 800 bucks.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

theres a plumbers tool you can get at most hardware stores that will work the 1an 7/16in end is the 1 that works
i think all balls sells a bearing kit that contains all the bearings


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks!
i see quadboss sells a rebuild kit also?
*QuadBoss Differential Bearing and Seal Kit 25-2066*



i wonder if it has the same seals and such as the allballs does?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

they are the same i do beleave


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks.
I ended up ordering the all balls brand. Found them for $73 shipped!
I also ordered the oem parts tonight. That was $133


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so,
i got everything apart and cleaned. i am still waiting on the UPS to bring the bearing and seal kit. the problem i am having now is finding a nearby friend with a socket for the pinion gear nut. 
is it a 34MM?
everyone has a 32MM and its just a tad small.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> so,
> i got everything apart and cleaned. i am still waiting on the UPS to bring the bearing and seal kit. the problem i am having now is finding a nearby friend with a socket for the pinion gear nut.
> is it a 34MM?
> everyone has a 32MM and its just a tad small.


Some people are using these element wrenchs or something like it. Take you a caliper with you and see if the outside measures what you need.

Shop Whirlpool Steel Element Screw-In Wrench at Lowes.com=


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Im sorry, i used that and it worked perfect!
I am trying to get the nut off to change the bearing.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Heat,an electric impact gun, this wrench and a few choice words and i still can not get this nut off. Is it reverse threads or something?

















ps, do not mind the mess in the back ground..it's not my garage!!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i got the nut off today. i had to take it into work and have it cut off. then the nut finally come off (with ease of course).


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

I should have this all finished tomorrow
It is in the bike and the passenger side is about 90% complete..the diff. Is bolted down and brakes,steering and vent line is attached.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Wheeler is back up and running. Here is whats left if my winch.:sly:
I think she's toast. The whole section of magnet is gone.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Ugh yeah that's not looking healthy! Does the actual armature part that spins inside the magnets smell burned?


The Whoolie Shop - ATV / UTV lighting & accessories - www.whoolie.com


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah. I could smell it as soon as i took that off.


----------

